# The Legend Brutus Has Fallen!



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll put more information later but my buddies dad just arrowed a deer we named brutus 4 years ago. We have watched this deer grow into an absolute giant. Not posting pics on social media and keeping the public information down to as little as possible because of where this deer was and what he was. This morning Big Craig said he arrowed a good deer but didnt know how good he was. My buddy who runs Team Rip Outdoors went out to help him look and had it rolling on FB Live to let everyone see Craigs deer.....well until walking up on him did they realize it was Brutus himself. Overwhelmed isnt even the right word with how much this deer means to us. I'll throw up a couple trail cam pics of him now and once they get the DSLR out and get good photos ill post them up later.....we arent sure what score is yet it seems he has 19-20 score-able points and should be in the 210-220" range we are estimating. Tonight will be full of friends and beers!!!!!\

Btw the second deer in the pic is named Wolverine....that was two years ago and he is now main frame 7x7 STUD!

Hog County Whitetail Supplements straight produces Giant Healthy Deer!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Well the only thing better would have been you shooting him. Thanks for the update and pics over the years of a true giant. What a trophy buck. Drink some water tonight as well. Lol. Congrats to him.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome stud buck. Keep us up dated as much as you can with those pictures. And thanks for including us in this story once again. That is a true monster buck....


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet ! Look forward to your updates. How many of us have even seen deer that score over 200 let alone kill one !


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's a couple quick pics. Headed to the woods myself. Rough score was 207". Still hard to believe he's gone. Can't wait to see if another booner develops!


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Magnificent buck!! Congrats to your buddy's dad


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Trophy for sure.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Totally unbelievable monster buck. Congratulations to all of you who have been keeping track of this monster for the past years.... Truly an awesome buck and story...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Without a doubt a once in a lifetime stud.
Congrats to your pal and have a barely pop on me.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> Here's a couple quick pics. Headed to the woods myself. Rough score was 207". Still hard to believe he's gone. Can't wait to see if another booner develops!
> View attachment 223424
> View attachment 223425


Oh my word! What a hoss! Congrats to your buddy's Dad! As for another Booner developing, for as long as you have been chronicling Brutus, I'd have to say that his genetics are "at large" in the local deer herd! Here's to hoping that his progeny carry on.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh my word! What a hoss! Congrats to your buddy's Dad! As for another Booner developing, for as long as you have been chronicling Brutus, I'd have to say that his genetics are "at large" in the local deer herd! Here's to hoping that his progeny carry on.


Yep...and I'd say that from the looks of that deers graying face, I'm guessing 5-6 yrs worth of genetics. Hopefully a few studs in the making for you guys.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My two buddies are trying to put together a Collage honoring Brutus and whats hes turned into over the years.....two years ago he was even bigger than now....would of put him in the 220" range or bigger. He really blew up when he went from a 3.5 to a 4.5.....he added incredible inches and mass....heres a photo of him in a soy bean field in velvet.....obviously what he became was incredible. Driving around yesterday was weird not trying to look everywhere to find him standing somewhere.......on to the next I suppose!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

he was around 7-8 years old. Such an awesome deer.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome Buck! Congrats to shooter.


----------



## bass pro (Mar 16, 2009)

congrats to craig thats a monster id be lying if i didnt say i was a little jealous lol


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

What county?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sandusky county....we have a few other studs that we are watching thankfully that are awesome deer.....Wolverine now is a main frame 7x7 thatll run in the 160-170".....weve got a few others than are in that range as well.....since Hog County Whitetail Supplements started weve noticed an incredible jump in quality bucks in our area it has been awesome! We were lucky to obtain 1-2 "shooters" 140"+ deer in our area....now we have 4-5 minimum each year!!


----------

